# China Going High Speed Trains



## MrFSS (Mar 18, 2007)

*Full Story*


----------



## George Harris (Apr 5, 2007)

Remember that these are countries where rail is the long and not so long distance transportation mode of choice. From the article, it is not just the need to move more people faster, but also to move more freight and people at any speed.


----------

